# cleats wearing out?



## 3tyretrackterry (4 Nov 2009)

how long do cleats last on the bottom of shoes and how do you know if they are wearing out i have shimano shoes and shimano 520 pedals


----------



## Chamfus Flange (4 Nov 2009)

Just replaced a set on my commuting shoes. They were in use for nearly a year with about 2500 miles and I noticed because they were increasingly loose and more easily removed.


.


----------



## byegad (5 Nov 2009)

That seems a low mileage. I suppose you need to factor in how much walking you do on them rather than riding. My old Spuds did 3000 miles and were only replaced because I went to Crank Brothers Mallets which use a different size cleat. Crank Brothers cleats are made of brass and wear out faster than Spuds but mine have done 4500 miles and are still good.


----------



## itself (6 Nov 2009)

Typically cleats are worn out when you disengage when you don't want to. The SPD cleats do tend to hold up pretty well as they are stainless. I just switched to eggbeaters, which are very popular. I would say they are between an SPD and the Frogs. Just enough float. And Crankbrothers has a GREAT website on how to install cleats and tech support. One of the best out there.

Lisa


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2009)

done over 10,000 miles with mine and they engage/disengage as good as when first fitted


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2009)

Depends on the SPD cleat. Cheap 'Shimano compatible' ones often wear out quickly as do the Shimano multi-release cleats (the ones designed so you can pull them out vertically under enough upward tension) but the genuine Shimano single release SPD cleats seem to out-last cycling shoes.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2009)

As per my post above...
The shoes are now on the edge of needing replaced rather then the cleats



GrasB said:


> Depends on the SPD cleat. Cheap 'Shimano compatible' ones often wear out quickly as do the Shimano multi-release cleats (the ones designed so you can pull them out vertically under enough upward tension) but the genuine Shimano single *release SPD cleats seem to out-last cycling shoes.*


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2009)

I have those shimano 520 pedals and I have covered over 20,000 miles and I also go shopping wearing them, as they say so far so good


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2009)

ianrauk, so I'm not the only one then.

Oh yeah, you can tell when they wear out as you can basically yank them out the peddle with ease when the peddle tension is at maximum. I've never had this happen with the Shimano single release SPD cleats, generally they get thrown away with the shoe cause I can't detach the cleat (I do a fair amount of walking on my cleats). Also the attachment surfaces are on the top side of the cleat, so you can have the underside battered to hell & back but the attachment surfaces can be basically pristine.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Nov 2009)

thanks for the replies i should be ok for a few more miles yet


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

Done 12,500 miles with my cleats and they're looking fine.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2009)

Coming up that distance on mine too now. Time Atacs. Seem fine. I don't walk much on them. They're partly recessed (MTB style shoe) but whilst this protects them to some degree, it does also mean they do the odd wander to the shops at lunch.


----------



## gaz (7 Nov 2009)

I'm lucky if mine last 3 months!! but then i do use SPD-SL.


----------

